# looking for aftermarket body for '65 goat



## tee102060 (Nov 25, 2004)

I am in the early logistics stage of a goat project i am interested in starting. The project will be a Pro Tour vehicle based on a '65 GTO. I am wondering if anyone knows of a company out there that produces a road-worthy '65 repop body, either in steel or a heavy-grade fiberglass? I am aware of the Vennom fiberglass body, but is a '67 body, and they don't make a '65. I wish Dynacorn Int. made a '65 GTO body like their Mustang and Camaro offerings; that would be exactly what I am looking for. Prefer steel, but will consider fiberglass if heavy-duty enough for street applications. Any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

p.s. I cross-posted this question also in the lounge. I hope cross-posting isn't forbidden on this forum. Only time I will do it if frowned upon...PROMISE!


----------

